
Leaving MongoDB and Joining OrientDB - lvca
http://dataandco.expertly.io/post/113253941965/a-new-adventure-leaving-mongodb-and-joining
======
gaadd33
Maybe I'm not too informed but who is this? Looking at his linked in he seems
to be a sales person/business development person just moving to a new
position.

Is he well known in the big data community and/or built any of the big data
tools widely used? Just curious for more background than what sounds like a
pretty common occurrence at startups.

------
sargun
I'm very curious how far OrientDB has made it. I remember using them ~1.5
years ago, and it was plagued with bugs, and data loss issues. Maybe they'll
be able to take some of the knowledge from the MongoDB folks, and use it to
bolster their storage engine.

~~~
someotherdb
Tomorrow post - moving from orientdb to someotherdb. Stay tuned folks!

See our magazine - bikeshedding for the inexperienced, on sale now!

~~~
petercooper
Your ideas are intriguing to me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

------
shin_lao
_Leaving one of the most successful startups in history isn’t easy._

Interesting sentence. Isn't it a bit early to say that MongoDB is
"successful"?

~~~
xrstf
Overstating their success and awesomeness is just MongoDB's normal mantra. You
get used to it.

~~~
functional_test
Can these kind of comments stop? Please?

This has been trumpeted pretty much constantly on HN, and even if it's true,
does it matter? Is anyone seriously evaluating their database on the basis of
marketing copy? I suppose if you do, you can't be surprised if you have a bad
time.

~~~
virmundi
While an old trope, MongoDB's awesomeness drove a lot of attention to it. To
some degree this led to management picking it for awesomeness value (yes, even
in stogie enterprises like Insurance or Government Fraud). I think many on HN
are partially riding a MEME and partially reacting viscerally to a technically
mediocre product getting as far as it had (this is HN after all).

------
nl
It must be an interesting time for OrientDB.

Aurlieus, the creators of TitanDB was recently acquired by DataStax and
promptly dropped support of TitanDB[1]. That's left a bit hole in the market
for a genuinely scalable, open source GraphDB (Neo4J has an open source
"community edition").

OrientDB is one of the prime candidates left. I'd note that Wikidata recently
chose BlazeGraph for their query interface[1], which is an option I'd never
heard of before.

[1] [http://www.datastax.com/2015/02/datastax-acquires-
aurelius-t...](http://www.datastax.com/2015/02/datastax-acquires-aurelius-the-
experts-behind-titandb)

[1] [https://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikidata-
tech/2015-Mar...](https://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikidata-
tech/2015-March/000740.html)

------
marknadal
Interesting, OrientDB seems to have really grown lately. It is advertising
itself in the same way I talk about my own javascript based opensource
database project ([http://github.com/amark/gun](http://github.com/amark/gun)),
multi-model, relational/document, graph, multi-master, etc. Obviously Orient
is much more mature than mine (not production ready or stable). Maybe I should
give OrientDB a try, and see if it stands up to its claims!

Great work, keep it up.

~~~
omidniteo
Thanks. Keep us posted and feel free to reach out if you need help.

~~~
marknadal
Yeah, could we talk? Give me an email: mark@gunDB.io, I've been talking to the
RethinkDB guys, Firebase, Dropbox Datastore, Meteor, etc. Would love to chat
with you guys too.

~~~
omidniteo
Email just sent. Let's talk.

~~~
marknadal
huh, haven't gotten it yet. Sorry, could you try: aquiva (AT) g(oogle)Mail dot
com? Thanks.

------
nyargh
Not sure this is beneficial advertising for OrientDB

~~~
dikaiosune
Care to elaborate?

